
Amazon officially sells everything, including a $36K shipping container house - SQL2219
https://www.curbed.com/2017/10/5/16432426/shipping-container-house-amazon-for-sale
======
DrScump
No wonder they're building a new hangar-sized Amazon Locker here.

------
netrap
Can you buy a car from them?

